# Ruger trigger



## pcsolutions1 (Jan 14, 2007)

I have a new Ruger M77 MKII stainless rifle that I want to make a few changes to before next season.  I definitely want to improve the trigger.  I am torn between having someone work the trigger, doing it myself based on an article that I saw which looked pretty easy, or installing an aftermarket trigger such as a timney, rifle basix, etc.  I am also considering adding a camo stock such as the Bell & Carlson ones.  I am unsure if the stock would be just for looks by replacing the factory tupperware one or whether it would improve accuracy too.  Anybody have any insight on what to do to this ruger.  By the way it's a stainless model.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Duramax (Jan 14, 2007)

I love the timney triggers.  You will not be disappointed.


----------



## CAL (Jan 14, 2007)

Tom,
I changed the springs in my Ruger and had a very good light trigger in the end.I would not tamper with the engagement though.My trigger just ended up light with the same engagement.Nothing unsafe about that.


----------



## 257 roberts (Jan 16, 2007)

Had a gunsmith play with mine, breaks at 3lbs


----------



## PWalls (Jan 16, 2007)

Timney Trigger.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 17, 2007)

I have Timney triggers on both of my M77s.  IMO, they result in a better pull than the factory Ruger unit is capable of.   I set mine both to 2.5# with zero creep and practically no overtravel.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 17, 2007)

Gun Docc put a timney in my m77 a few months back and it breaks sweetly at about 3lbs.  After watching how much he had to take off the saftey mechanism I would not suggest it yourself unless you are very comfy with it.  me???? I am not comfy with putting batteries in a remote so I chose not to do it myself

BTW, Gun Docc did tell me that he could have gotten the factory trigger almost as clean as the timney.


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the help guys.

Tom


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 19, 2007)

pcsolutions1 said:


> I have a new Ruger M77 MKII stainless rifle that I want to make a few changes to before next season.  I definitely want to improve the trigger.  I am torn between having someone work the trigger, doing it myself based on an article that I saw which looked pretty easy, or installing an aftermarket trigger such as a timney, rifle basix, etc.  I am also considering adding a camo stock such as the Bell & Carlson ones.  I am unsure if the stock would be just for looks by replacing the factory tupperware one or whether it would improve accuracy too.  Anybody have any insight on what to do to this ruger.  By the way it's a stainless model.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tom




I have the same gun in .308 and was considering some of your same options.  I have tried about a half dozen factory loads and the only one that even comes close to decent is the plain Winchester 180gr round nose.  I would like to try something keeping the factory stock, but I read somewhere that glass bedding material doesn't stick too long to the plastic Ruger uses.

Has anyone had experince free floating the barrell with this type of stock?  I see there is contact all the way along both side rails or the forearm and the barrel rests on one pillar in the middle and rests at the tip end of the forearm too.  But this looks to be by design and not incidental contact.  Is it advisable to sand and route away these points to have a free floater?

My other option is to go with a new stock if it would significantly improve the accuracy, but then we are getting into the cost realm of - try another gun.

Also where is Gundocc located and does anyone know any good gunsmiths in Houston County or surrounding areas that are familiar with the quirks of the Ruger 77 MKII?


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Jan 20, 2007)

*bullets*



greers57 said:


> I have the same gun in .308 and was considering some of your same options.  I have tried about a half dozen factory loads and the only one that even comes close to decent is the plain Winchester 180gr round nose.  I would like to try something keeping the factory stock, but I read somewhere that glass bedding material doesn't stick too long to the plastic Ruger uses.
> 
> Has anyone had experince free floating the barrell with this type of stock?  I see there is contact all the way along both side rails or the forearm and the barrel rests on one pillar in the middle and rests at the tip end of the forearm too.  But this looks to be by design and not incidental contact.  Is it advisable to sand and route away these points to have a free floater?
> 
> ...



Which ones have you tried.  I have found that lately I have better luck with federal ammo than most others.  Remington seems to be really inconsistent lately.  I have guns that used to shoot core lokt ammo well, but buy some new boxes of it now and they shoot eratic.  Put federal in them and they shoot great.  I have also tried both weights of Winchester Supreme accubonds, 140 and 160.  The 140's shot terribly, but the 160's shot great.  Go figure.  I should have mentioned that mine is a 7 mag.  I bought some of the federal cheapy blue box and thought I was just getting something to sight in with that was cheap.  Turns out that it grouped much better than most.  Tried i ton a deer this year and had great results.  At $12.50 a box it was the cheapest thing I had ever shot, but the results were very good both on paper and on game.

Tom

P.S.  I have also heard mixed results from free floating the rugers.  I have heard some have had great success by doing it, but some others reported it making things worse.  I think this may be because the ruger plastic stock is not stiff enough to maintain the gap depending on how you hold the gun in different positions.  I'm really curious about the Bell & Carlson stocks.  I really want to know if it will improve accuracy or just look pretty with the camo.  Their website talks a lot about increased accuracy.  PM me if you want to talk further about this, maybe we can discuss our findings some more either on the phone or here.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 20, 2007)

Gun Docc is up in Toccoa, so it would be a haul for you...although its a 2 hour one way for me and it seems I go regularly


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 22, 2007)

*More Ruger Questions - Powder burns on cases*



pcsolutions1 said:


> Which ones have you tried.  I have found that lately I have better luck with federal ammo than most others.  Remington seems to be really inconsistent lately.  I have guns that used to shoot core lokt ammo well, but buy some new boxes of it now and they shoot eratic.  Put federal in them and they shoot great.  I have also tried both weights of Winchester Supreme accubonds, 140 and 160.  The 140's shot terribly, but the 160's shot great.  Go figure.



Well for one I have had this one eight years or so but shot it very little, just sighting in once a year mostly.  I have tried both Winchester supreme and super X 150s plus the green box Remington 150s plus two or three 180 grain loads and the plalin Super X 180s did OK for my hunting (2 inch or less.)  What got me frustrated is a couple weeks ago I mounted a new scope (Nikon Monarch) and went out to sight in with whatever rounds I had left in the box and got similar poor results as before, so I said OK back to the 180s and it produced a fairly decent group of 4 but then subsequent shots started scattering.  I am theorizing that fouling (hasn't been cleaned in a while) and barrel heating mostly got me that day, because time was limited and wasn't able to allow much cool down.

So before doing anything to the rifle I am going to correct those two factors plus I am going to do some handloading.  I also read on some other forum, where the torquing of the 3 screws holding the action and trigger guard is a big factor with this gun.   Also read where headspace and bolt lockup is sometimes a problem with the MKII.  

So that leads up to another question that might need to be a new thread.  I notice each fired case has a powder burn outside the neck about an eighth inch wide and from the rim down to the shoulder.  This is not all the way around the rim but an eight inch on one side of the neck.  I looked at fired cases from another rifle and do not see this dark discoloration.

Is this indicative of a problem with case alignment, headspace, uneven lockup etc?


----------

